

Ask HN: How to borrow money? - shire

What is the best way to borrow money? a very necessary situation occurred where I have to pay money but don&#x27;t have the total amount on me so I need to borrow, I would be willing to pay with interested of course within only 5months. I want to borrow at least $3k.
======
mchannon
Borrowing is ideally on flexible (or no) terms, with as low an interest rate
as possible.

Friends, family and fools come first as a source of borrowing.

Then perhaps a credit card (0% intro APR if possible; that should play well
against your 5 month plan to repay).

LendingClub, Prosper.com, and similar make a song and dance a possible vector
for getting crowdsourced loans.

Then perhaps a bank loan, or title loan/second mortgage if you have anything
of value.

Depending on what you plan on spending the money on, store credit cards from
Walmart, etc. can also come in handy.

Hopefully you're not planning on investing it in Bitcoin mining equipment from
a mysterious seller on the internet.

